# Galveston Area Questions



## suzanne (Feb 21, 2015)

Looking at exchanging into the Galveston/South Padre Island area. Can someone tell me when would be the driest and quietest time of year to go there? Also need info on where and when is the best time there for wildlife and bird photography. Not looking for nightlife just good seafood restaurants, sightseeing and beach and photography time. Would we be better off doing 1 or 2 weeks in the area? There will just be me and DH on the trip.

Our plan is to drive from SE Florida, spend the night in the Panhandle, then  stop in New Orleans for a couple of days before driving on to Galveston from there. Should we stop somewhere for the night between the 2? We don't like to drive at night.

TIA,

Suzanne


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 21, 2015)

Peregrine looks like the one for you.

George


----------



## Happytravels (Feb 23, 2015)

*Peregrine*



bogey21 said:


> Peregrine looks like the one for you.
> 
> George



EXCELLENT RESORT for everything you are asking for.  Great time to go is Sept and Oct.  The weather is still warm.LOVE THIS PLACE!!


----------



## Hophop4 (Feb 23, 2015)

Peregrine is a nice resort but be aware all the units are off the ground one flight up and they are all Townhouses.  So the bedrooms will be another flight of steps inside the unit.


----------



## suzanne (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your help. Peregrine is the first place we are considering. Stairs won't be a problem as long as its only one flight to carry luggage and photo gear up. If we can't get a unit there, what would you all suggest for a second choice?

Suzanne


----------



## TSTex02 (Feb 25, 2015)

*Silverleaf's Seaside resort*

You might take a look at Silverleaf's Seaside Resort. It is the same direction from Galveston but not quit as far away as Perigren - about 10 minutes out of Galveston. Great guest service and no sales pressure, just a friendly invitation to make an appointment at your discretion. Last year Spring when we stayed there, 2 young men were waiting for us to arrive at our building to carry our luggage and stuff up to our 2nd floor unit.


----------



## Hophop4 (Feb 25, 2015)

Seaside is before you get to the San Luis Pass (Toll Bridge) you have to go over the bridge to get to Peregrine.  From Seaside you would be closer to more of the Galveston restaurants and activities.  Galveston also has a Ferry Boat that takes you across the bay. Nice free ride.


----------



## suzanne (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I was looking at the Seaside Property. It and Peregrine were my 2 choices. Reviews on Seaside said no in room WIFI and mosquitos everywhere all the time. Has WIFI been added to the rooms? the review was about a year old. Also what about the mosquitos, is this a year round issue or just during certain times. I like that its closer to Galveston but due to DH's immune system the mosquitos could be an issue. No WIFI for a week I can deal with.

Thanks,

Suzanne





TSTex02 said:


> You might take a look at Silverleaf's Seaside Resort. It is the same direction from Galveston but not quit as far away as Perigren - about 10 minutes out of Galveston. Great guest service and no sales pressure, just a friendly invitation to make an appointment at your discretion. Last year Spring when we stayed there, 2 young men were waiting for us to arrive at our building to carry our luggage and stuff up to our 2nd floor unit.


----------



## Hophop4 (Feb 26, 2015)

We own at Seaside and go there all the time.  If there has been a lot of rain when you go there, there could be lots of mosquitos.  Just bring spray with you and don't go out at night.  I think you would have that any place on the beach too.  The Presidential Units are built towards the back of the resort and there is a bay way back there so think that's why there are mosquitos more so in the back. It really has not stopped us from going there. We have been there many times and mosquitos were not a problem.

WiFi is in the Activity Center and they have a quiet separate room for wifi users.  The 3 bedroom Ambassador Units do have wifi in the units and elevator.

Presidential Units are Saturday checkins and have elevators.
Lodge Units are Friday checkins and have first level units up one flight from ground except for the newest building that does have an elevator.
Washer and Dryers in Ambass and Pres Units only.

We have two weeks booked there for this year, May 30 and Aug 29.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 23, 2016)

I am resurrecting an older post.  Where exactly did they build the newer ambassador units at seaside.  Googlemaps satellite view is an older view before ambassador unit construction.


----------



## Hophop4 (Nov 24, 2016)

There is only one SL Ambassador Building that's at Seaside Resort.  I think the new building you are talking about is HIVC and those units are being called Signature Units.  They are directly across the street from Seaside Resort right on beachfront.  I don't think they are open yet.  They have one unit completed they use as a show model.  I have not been over there to see it yet but from what I hear from others they prefer the SL Pres and Ambas at Seaside better.  I think the Signature Units might only be available thru HIVC, RCI Points, or Rentals.


----------



## Tank (Nov 24, 2016)

Holiday Inn Club Vacations Galveston Beach resort and our newly acquired HICV Galveston  Seaside resort is  an option, I get a lot of requests for these locations on the ocean, they book fast.

Of coarse when kids are in school will always be a quite time  

FYI > Fat Tuesday > 2 weeks at the start of Easter is the 3rd largest Mardi Gras celebration in Galveston  A good couple of weeks to avoid  !

Dave


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 24, 2016)

OK, so at this location there are now Lodge, Presidential, Ambassador and NOW HICV Signature Suites categories.  Are these new HICV units just smaller?  Why do others Prefer the Silverside Pres and Amb units instead.    The location of the SS units is primo.  These are truely oceanfront. 

Don't see the Signature inventory in HICV yet.

Interesting that they decided to build a whole new building rather than just renovate one of the existing buildings?  Or was this building already under construction before HICV took over?


----------



## Hophop4 (Nov 24, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> OK, so at this location there are now Lodge, Presidential, Ambassador and NOW HICV Signature Suites categories.  Are these new HICV units just smaller?  Why do others Prefer the Silverside Pres and Amb units instead.    The location of the SS units is primo.  These are truely oceanfront.
> 
> Don't see the Signature inventory in HICV yet.
> 
> Interesting that they decided to build a whole new building rather than just renovate one of the existing buildings?  Or was this building already under construction before HICV took over?



Yes, the building across on the beach was already under construction before HICV took over.  I don't think they are ready yet but getting close. As SL owners we will not be able to get into these new units.  We would have to convert our SL weeks to HICV which I am not planning to do. I think they are saying the units look smaller and they don't like the layout of them. There is a pool on the top of the building.
The Signature Units will not be available thru RCI weeks.  Maybe RCI Points or HICV members should be able to book them or you might see them on rentals.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 24, 2016)

I am HICV already, so that is an option.


----------



## Tank (Nov 25, 2016)

HICV points members can also book the regular units @ the Galveston Seaside Resort. Not as much availability till more Silverleaf owners switch. 

The other location, HICV Galveston Beach Resort is Oceanfront also, see link here for both

http://corporate.orangelake.com/ourResorts_gbr.php


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 25, 2016)

yes i've seen inventory.  Only 2 BR pres and 3 BR Amb units are available in HICV.  I've also stayed at the other HICV location.  I like the location better as it is closer to town.


----------



## Happytravels (Dec 18, 2016)

Here is a property map of HICV seaside (former Silverleaf)  Ambassador building is 35 (3 Bedrooms)


----------

